# fly rod



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I am thinking about bying a fly rod does anyone recommend a particular brand also what wieght rod should I get i mainly will be targeting reds and bonita


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

An8 weight is IMO the best all around size and as far as brands go, take your pick. TFO, St Croix, G loomis, Sage, etc. Theres a lot of good brands out there and a lot has to do with budget.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a TFO that I was thinking about selling if you're interested... You might be a little undergunned for stud bonita and redfish, but if you like lighter tackle, this 6wt would be a ton of fun. Its a Lefty Kreh series TiCr rod 9ft 6wt 4pc. The reel is an MKII with 20lb dacron backing and a Scientific Anglers floating/weightforward flyline. I bought it a few months ago and have only fished it handful of times. I just don't get to fish as much as I want to with a new baby and busy with work. Let me know if you're interested. All you'd need to do is splice some lighter leader to the piece of 30lb fluoro that's on it now and choose a fly, then you'd be fishing. The rod retails for $199 and the reel for $209 and I think the fly line is about $25. I'd let the whole thing go for $250 if you'd be ok with using a 6wt.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Ibought a Temple Fork fly rod from Bass pro shops about 2 weeks ago, its a 7wt holds up specks and redfish nicely..very fun to catch them on it. it'll ring up about $119.99 for the rod,then i bought the reel for $50,so i spent 169. it has a lifetime warranty on it,if you run over it with your lawnmower you can send it back and they wioll ship you a brand new one back no questions asked,


----------

